# Qn about dog pedigree



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

I have to start by saying i don't know much about pedigrees.

I got my pup about 1 year ago from a backyard breeder but just registered him with the continental kennel club recently. They gave me his pedigree paper so now I know who his grandparents are, but only a few of his great grandparents and none of his great great grandparents.

Is there any way to fill in the blanks?

Next qn...the names listed on pedigree are quite weird. For instance "Blue Mountain Mist Lakhota". Is lakhota the actual name of this dog? Sometimes I see posts on this forum by people saying they have a Z line shepherd or whatever. Is there some naming convention for GSD?

I really love my pup and I want to find out everything I can about his family and him. Haha. (Btw it's also a great surprise that his great grandparents were not white shepherds. )


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

It sounds like you got a backyard bred dog. Maybe youll find one of the dogs listed on pedigree database, its not gonna mean anything though. Looking up pedigrees should be done before buying, you have your dog so you know more about it than any pedigree could ever tell you.
Real pedigrees have german sounding names, not the kind of names you listed. My dog has a last name that came from my breeder, her name is Apache Vom Herrn, Vom Herrn is from the breeder


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no one "naming convention", but many breeders use a letter of the alphabet to name a litter. Their first litter will have puppies with names starting with the letter A, the second litter starting with the letter B, etc. When they get to the end of the alphabet they start over. Dena was from the "D" litter, Halo was from the "H" litter, and Keefer was from the "L" litter, so although we call him Keefer his registered name is Lakota. Keefer is a family name, so we were going to call him that regardless of how he was registered.

Others use themes for each litter. Cassidy was from the "Beau" litter, so her registered name was actually Beau-dacious. Like Keef, we had also selected her name before we picked a registered name for her. 

Some breeders allow puppy buyers to use any name they like, provided their kennel name is included. A BYB would most likely fall into this last category. I'm guessing that Blue Mountain Mist is the kennel name, and Lakhota is the dog's name. But you can still call him anything you like.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I looked up blue mountain mist gsd and they breed white ones. I have seen what I thought was funny looking names on some white pedigrees, I guess its just how some kennels names are. Contact them and ask about your dog.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure how accurate the information is on a Continental registration. That's not considered a valid registry by a lot of people. There may be some blanks because some dogs may not have a proven pedigree which is why the people went with Continental registration instead of the AKC ,who wouldn't register them at all.


----------

